# [Spanish NR] 3BLD 24.85 - Berta García



## rodrigoguitar (Dec 4, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1862&cat=16&rnd=2






After a 22 DNF because of a cycle on the first round.

WR#9 and ER#3!!

Congrats Berta.

edit: also 4bld mo3 NR and 18/20 nr fail


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. GJ


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

nice, that's huge improvement


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats Berta, you just keep getting faster!


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2016)

Female WR?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 4, 2016)

Berd said:


> Female WR?


Yes


----------



## h2f (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## moralsh (Dec 5, 2016)

Video is up 






there are no limits for Berta


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome solve, not awesome crowd reaction


----------



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2016)

What the


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 13, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Awesome solve, not awesome crowd reaction



At least nobody tried going super saiyan like Zalewski's 23.80. Still though


----------

